# Visitor visa 600 return ticket



## Mz.jez (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi all,

I’m just wondering if anyone knows if you have to have a return ticket booked when you enter Australia on visitor visa 600. My mother in law is arriving next week but has only booked one way. She hasn’t booked her return.

She has no conditions on her visa but only can enter for 3 months on each arrival. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

There may be different rules for different nationalities.

One was required for a Filipino travelling to Australia on a visitor visa. She wasn't allowed to board the plane without showing the return ticket. 

Some other people have just been asked to show proof that they can afford to buy a return ticket.


----------



## Aussie in Thailand (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi

This is from DHA:

_There is no requirement to have a return ticket when you arrive in Australia. However officers at the border need to be satisfied that visitors, working holiday maker and temporary residents are intending to and have the means to depart Australia before their visa expires._

Also your MIL needs to check with the airline to ensure that the airline has no issues with one way travel. Just because she purchased a ticket doesn't mean that an airline will allow her to board.

At the very least I would expect she would be questioned on arrival in Australia as per the above from DHA.

Would it not be easier to buy a return ticket and take the angst out of her trip?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen a Travel Agent, at a Flight Centre office, say that there is very little chance of being allowed in without a return ticket, and that the visa condition is extremely clear about it.

My Filipino partner never had to show a ticket on arrival, but needed to show it at the departure airport in the Philippines.

I personally arrived from the UK, as a UK citizen with a visitor visa, on a one way ticket, with no issues anywhere. (_although a long time ago_)

Coming from the UK, according the Australian embassy in the UK, the rule is: _There is no requirement to have a return ticket when you arrive in Australia. However officers at the border need to be satisfied that visitors, working holiday maker and temporary residents are intending to and have the means to depart Australia before their visa expires. While not a mandatory requirement, you may wish to carry a copy of your bank statement to demonstrate you have sufficient funds to purchase an airline ticket to depart Australia._

The Australian embassy in the Philippines does not say the same.

I feel that nationality might have a bearing on the answer.


----------



## alenochka24 (May 6, 2019)

Hi, 
most probably there are different rules for different nationalities.
I am from Russia and came to Australia under subclass 600 on March, 18. 
I had only one way ticket and was not asked about the return ticket even once.


----------

